# Replacing Rimor Electrics/Control panel



## Vapresto (May 30, 2012)

Hi everyone (I'm new to this forum)

I have a 2002 Rimor Sailer and the electrics have all gone down: Auto electrician not certain if it is charger unit or control panel, but to replace both is close to £900 in parts alone!!!! 

Has anyone succeeded in replacing all this massively over-engineered italian electronics system with something a bit more sensible and basic?

I have no idea why Rimor thought this van needed a CAN Bus to control what is a pretty basic caravan, to be honest!!!

Any feedback on alternative solutions gratefully received - thanks


----------

